# Pelvic pain/stretching?



## misfit76

So today I started to feel some pain in my pelvis area. It feels like sharp twinges or stretching inside me. I also have pain in my lower back as well. I am almost 9 weeks pregnant and I cannot get into my OB for another 3 weeks because she is booked. I have not had a ultrasound and I am a nervous wreck. I am NOT bleeding. I have had the lower back painf for weeks off and on. The pelvic pain just started this evening. I also have some mild sharp pains in my lower stomach as well. Has anyone else felt this? Could it all be growth or should I worry? I have no cramps and no bleeding. Plenty of fear since my last pregnancy I had a blighted Ovum. Worries me not knowing whats going on inside me since I cannot get a ultrasound.


----------



## MoniG

i felt the EXACT same thing it woke me up at night (the lower abdominal pain)
I wasnt scheduled to see my OB till 12 weeks and i was 10 weeks so i went into a walk in clinic and told them what i felt, to be safe they scheduled me an ultrasound that day. Everything was fine in the ultrasound and the doctor told me it was probably just normal pregnant body growth and muscle spasms. 

If you're really concerned then I suggest going to your family doctor.


----------



## MrsGreen

I had that too. I think its just stretching. I still get weird pains by my bladder... I think baby has made itself at home on it lol.

In all honesty, I think youre fine :) A lot of the pain is stretching and the baby growing. Dont worry especially you arent bleeding :)


----------



## jenniferttc1

We are just as far along :) 
I had this happen for the first time tonight, It wasnt like period cramps, and was just in my pelvis area, and also the right side on my lower back. I'm putting it was stretching. Had a scan to confirm everything was healthy 5 days ago, so not too worried about it


----------



## misfit76

I think if I had a scan, It would put my mind at ease. I am going to try and get a apt with the midwife until my regular OB can see me but she does not do ultrasounds so she would need to send me for one. I am really just trying not to worry. I am NOT bleeding and thats a great thing. I think we are all right, there is a lot of stretching going on inside me right now and a lot of changes. Joints and muscles are alos loosening because of hormones as well. So that explains the lower back pain. 

My pelvic pain is like inside me. If that makes sense. Its like.....Hmmm. How do I explain it. Its inside me and towards the back wall because I can feel it in my rectum. Sorry, TMI. Just hard to explain. Its just like twinges or stretching or something.

Could it be dialation? I sure hope not. I would just die. I have made it so far this time.


----------



## starnicole

i have been having a lot of pelvic pain lately. started at around 9.5 or 10 weeks for me. it comes and goes, but each time it comes it concerns me. have had two scans since it started and baby is fine. everything i've looked at online suggests it's just stretching and body preparing for baby.


----------



## misfit76

I'm trying to get a apt today. Its like pulling teeth!


----------



## Nikki1120

Eeeee Misfit! First off congratulations! I remember you from being in first tri last time, what you're describing seems to be normal to me, i had all that and at times i was hunched over, face screwed up and inhaling, continuous for a few days, then i hit 10 weeks and BAM everything was good until 11 weeks when i got mild pulling pains, still get them now, i think it's you growing, put your feet up and relax the best you can hun.


----------



## misfit76

Nikki1120 said:


> Eeeee Misfit! First off congratulations! I remember you from being in first tri last time, what you're describing seems to be normal to me, i had all that and at times i was hunched over, face screwed up and inhaling, continuous for a few days, then i hit 10 weeks and BAM everything was good until 11 weeks when i got mild pulling pains, still get them now, i think it's you growing, put your feet up and relax the best you can hun.

Thanks so much. You made my day. I am still in pain but I am feeling much better emotionally that everything seems normal. I was able to get 2 apts with my OB. I made one for Friday but when I mentioned I wasnt feelign well and gave them my symptoms, they made me a sick visit for tomorrow afternoon and I will be getting a pelvic and a ultrasound. I will know once and for all if everything is okay. I think once I know there is a healthy baby with a heart beat inside me, These pains wont scare me as much.

Wish me luck tomorrow laddies!!!!


----------



## sailorgirl1

Ah no hun, don't worry - I have had this bad since day 1! One week it is ok, the next not, if I remember it was week 9 and 11 really bad, it will go in a few days xxxx


----------



## kayleigh&bump

It's normal Hun, as long as it's not severe and there's no bleeding. These pains were my first symptom this time around! X


----------



## misfit76

I had my ultrasound today. Everything looks fine. Baby is fine. Measuring in at exactly 9 weeks. Heart beat of 172. I feel so much better. The only explanation for my pains is uterus growth. Ive been in a bit of pain since the scan so I am resting.

I will post a pic of my little Olive later. He/she is on the fridge.


----------



## wookie130

Yay, I knew you were fine!!! Those twinges and pains are quite normal...and can get worse the farther you are along. Your body is making room for a growing human, so it's normal to feel that process!


----------



## Nikki1120

misfit76 said:


> I had my ultrasound today. Everything looks fine. Baby is fine. Measuring in at exactly 9 weeks. Heart beat of 172. I feel so much better. The only explanation for my pains is uterus growth. Ive been in a bit of pain since the scan so I am resting.
> 
> I will post a pic of my little Olive later. He/she is on the fridge.


Definitely growth and getting snug in there, really happy for you hun congratulations!


----------



## JJBump1

Hi ladies - I've been having intermittent sharp lower pelvic pain over the last 24 hours. I'm just over 17 weeks along and I find that it seems to happen when I first stand up, sit down, go pee ... my concern is that I don't feel like this would be connected to a urinary tract infection (no other symptoms except some lower pelvic pain when I pee) ... did any of you also experience the pain to be a bit sharper when peeing?


----------



## misfit76

JJBump1 said:


> Hi ladies - I've been having intermittent sharp lower pelvic pain over the last 24 hours. I'm just over 17 weeks along and I find that it seems to happen when I first stand up, sit down, go pee ... my concern is that I don't feel like this would be connected to a urinary tract infection (no other symptoms except some lower pelvic pain when I pee) ... did any of you also experience the pain to be a bit sharper when peeing?

I get these sharp pains in my lower abdomen when I pee and as soon as I am done emptying my bladder but then it goes away. Not sure what it is. My current pelvic pain and stretching pains seem to come and go now. I'm not sure if its because I am days away from reaching 10 weeks or what. I am sorry you are having these pains but you are also a lot further along.


----------



## fernie3

oh so glad everything turned out ok I just came on here worried about the same thing!


----------



## JJBump1

Yesterday, I decided to stop by the hospital and get checked out, in case it was a UTI. Everything was clear there, and the doc suspected a fibroid - which was confirmed this morning at my amnio.

The discomfort subsided yesterday afternoon and have been fine with the exception of some discomfort when peeing ... although I discovered a seated position that minimizes the pains. :thumbup:


----------

